# Highway proctologists



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Drove back from the in-laws to Ottawa on the 401 yesterday. I am not, by nature, a risk-taker, thrill-seeker, or speed demon. But when the circumstance presents, and I can do so safely, I don't mind exceeding the posted limit by a wider margin to save a bit of time in a long and dreary car trip. I also don't mind pulling into the right-hand lane and driving at the speed of traffic. But like I say, if I don't have to frighten, intimidate, or endanger anyone, or slow them down, I don't mind a little bit of extra speed.

When someone comes up to within 20ft of my car, doing 140-145, removing all safe stopping distance, and there is no way or space for me to safely merge into the right-hand lane and get out of their way at my current speed (notably faster than those to the right of me), I can only assume that they have a deep and sincere interest in the health of my lower colon, and wish to check it for polyps, tumors and the like.

When I am finally able to change lanes, I generally see that, once finished with my own inspection, they move on to inspect the lower colon of the driver ahead of me. So, I salute the men and women of this land, their courageous service, and their diligence in doggedly pursuing the colo-rectal health of our nation's drivers, and assuring that, even if we perish by some_ other_ means, we do not go down to cancer of the colon.

Which reminds me. I have a routine colonoscopy scheduled in 2 weeks. I should probably phone their office and cancel, given how thoroughly I was examined yesterday, although I suppose it couldn't hurt to have a second opinion.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Imagine the revenue, if "following too close" violations were enforced. 

I can follow at a proper distance, INDEFINITELY and EFFORTLESSLY, any other driver who knows how to SET A CRUISE control. Sometimes there are three or four of us cruising along "together" well above the speed limit, and there is always some asshole who pulls up and tailgates the last car. I don't mind the maniacs who have to go even faster, and pass; they are probably paying attention. But the tailgater is half asleep at the wheel. 

This is on open road of course, in under-populated areas. I use public transit in the hell-holes most folks call "the city".


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cruise control is the bees knees. It seems that like auto headlights on most new cars, people have no idea how to use it.

Can you tell I drove the 401 home just now


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark you could use your tech skills to build an OFF remote. When the car tailgates you, click the button and his car shuts off. Use NOS JRC4558D chips for the best tone.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have adaptive cruise control. Slows you down or stops you when the vehicle in front of you does. If you don't touch the brakes and the vehicle slows to even only 5kph and the speed picks up again you don't have to do anything. Car speeds up in tandom with car in front of you. Assuming the IBA module and cruise control module are not covered in rain or snow... And you have a choice of space between you as 1, 2 or 3 chevron. If the car comes to stop it will give a loud beep to make you press the brake pedal until traffic moves again.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> Cruise control is the bees knees. It seems that like auto headlights on most new cars, people have no idea how to use it.
> 
> Can you tell I drove the 401 home just now


The car I got this past summer has cruise control; something I haven't had for about 5-6 years. Generally I haven't been able to use it on the 401 because of all the doofuses that insist on cutting in front of me at close range. However, this past trip gave me a number of useful opportunities to deploy it. I find it more useful, actually, when I have to drive along some street with a 40kmh limit.

What would be great would be if there was some place where a person could experience sudden braking at an unsafe distance, and be obliged to pass a safety test there before being licensed. I got taught by Peter Christianson, who was in on the ground floor of Young Drivers of Canada, eventually becoming president, and was a race car driver before that. We were taught to maintain one car length for every 10kmh between one's own car and that ahead of you, or to divide the space between oneself and the vehicles ahead and behind in half. I try to do so, but apparently what I identify as a safe distance is designated as a place to cut into by many other drivers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> I have adaptive cruise control. Slows you down or stops you when the vehicle in front of you does. If you don't touch the brakes and the vehicle slows to even only 5kph and the speed picks up again you don't have to do anything. Car speeds up in tandom with car in front of you. Assuming the IBA module and cruise control module are not covered in rain or snow... And you have a choice of space between you as 1, 2 or 3 chevron. If the car comes to stop it will give a loud beep to make you press the brake pedal until traffic moves again.


Neat trick, and I imagine more vehicles will begin doing that or something like it. On the other hand, good judgment and considerate safe driving behaviour should be the obligation of the driver, not the technology. Much like the way people forgot how to add and subtract once they got a calculator or cash register to work, you'd like to think that people won't come to *rely* on technology to drive thoughtfully, and completely lose the ability.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I find it more useful, actually, when I have to drive along some street with a 40kmh limit.


I love cruise for avoiding tickets. Even more than for cruising. 

But I never use it on snow or ice.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

ability ? surely you jest ... 

cracker jacks to the rescue ! ... a license in every box .

in quebec , if you left that much space , you'd have 2 transports and 7 cars squeeze in front of you .

they travel the hwy 40 and 20 at 110 KPH bumper to bumper in rush hour ...


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I also have lane departure warning or prevention. In prevention mode if I drift right the left hand brakes will come on and pull the car back to the left, or vice versa and keep speed. I don't use it though. Can't change lanes with it on, LOL. But I tried it just the once to see if it actually worked. And yes, if doing 120 on the highway with intelligent cruise and lane departure prevention you can drive without your hands on the wheel until you hit a sharp bend in the road...There are cameras in my side mirrors that track the painted lines on both sides of the car. Not quite a Tesla but getting there.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I don't mind exceeding the posted limit.


i don't believe you for one second. i don't think you've deliberately exceeded the posted limit ever in your life.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve had cruise control on my vehicles for the last 25 years but I almost never use it - tried it a few times on long highway trips but turned it off after a few minutes. In traffic I’m usually hunting for gaps or trying to control the cattle around me so I can keep them boxed in and so on until I get through them or around them so always have to modulate pace. As for electric steering and lane control etc no thanks I’d rather remain dialed in to what’s happening with the vehicle than just sit there.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I use hasard lights. Advising that I’m about to slow down. Also places in their mind (small
As it is) that what they’re doing is hazardous. 

In Spain when they want someone to get out of the fast lane, they put a left indicator on at a safe distance.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

sambonee said:


> places in their mind (small As it is) that what they’re doing is hazardous.


 that would require the actual use of their mind ... which it self is already on cruise control.

sorta like stop and speed signs in quebec ... nice to look at but hardly ever followed .

still lots o folks dawdling along in the fast lanes of most 400 series highways ( less traffic in those don't ya know )

me? ... I'll follow at at safe distance ( 2 sec rule ) ... if someone comes up behind , I'll gladly switch lanes and let them pass , then revert back .
and still keep a safe distance . ( but add another sec for good measure) 

cruise is set on those long highway drives , just enough to keep up with the flow ... the right foot can speed up to get around slower drivers , then 
let the cruise take over again .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> Cruise control is the bees knees. It seems that like auto headlights on most new cars, people have no idea how to use it.
> 
> Can you tell I drove the 401 home just now


Personally I don't use cruise control and don't see the point but that's just me. I don't think they should allow cruise control of any kind on bikes.


knight_yyz said:


> I also have lane departure warning or prevention. In prevention mode if I drift right the left hand brakes will come on and pull the car back to the left, or vice versa and keep speed. I don't use it though. Can't change lanes with it on, LOL. But I tried it just the once to see if it actually worked. And yes, if doing 120 on the highway with intelligent cruise and lane departure prevention you can drive without your hands on the wheel until you hit a sharp bend in the road...There are cameras in my side mirrors that track the painted lines on both sides of the car. Not quite a Tesla but getting there.


I saw a thing the other day that you need a hand on the wheel of a tesla when it's in auto piolot mode or it shuts down after a short time. What happens if there isn't painted lines on either side of the vehicle?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Cars should be able to detect the speed limit and then be restricted from exceeding that limit.

Driving should be a way to safely get from point a to b, not a competitive sport.

Seriously probably boring AF but imagine how much safer it would be?

Be honest. How much of your attention highway driving is divided between A) Driving safely, B) Trying to get to Point B marginally faster than the car ahead of you?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Around here it seems to be the big pickup trucks that tailgate the most.
They act like bullies, but the thing is even if they can get around you they don't.
and if you change laws sometimes they do as well, but sometimes they just tailgate the next vehicle in line.

So not like bullies--they are bullies.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My wife suggested that maybe vehicles could have sensors that estimated the space between oneself and the vehicle in front, and adjusted speed to keep a safe distance. Interesting idea, though I'm not so sure it could be implemented.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> My wife suggested that maybe vehicles could have sensors that estimated the space between oneself and the vehicle in front, and adjusted speed to keep a safe distance. Interesting idea, though I'm not so sure it could be implemented.


Somebody would make a few bucks by deactivating it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Around here it seems to be the big pickup trucks that tailgate the most.
> They act like bullies, but the thing is even if they can get around you they don't.
> and if you change laws sometimes they do as well, but sometimes they just tailgate the next vehicle in line.
> 
> So not like bullies--they are bullies.


Some folks do pull up uncomfortably close behind me, but it seems to be a matter of them simply misjudging their own speed, since they fall back very soon after. Those folks I forgive.
It's the ones who persist in tailgating their way, car after car, forcing them out of the way, until there isn't anyone in front of them, that I don't forgive..


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

mhammer said:


> My wife suggested that maybe vehicles could have sensors that estimated the space between oneself and the vehicle in front, and adjusted speed to keep a safe distance. Interesting idea, though I'm not so sure it could be implemented.


They already have that. It's called adaptive cruise control or something like that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guncho said:


> They already have that. It's called adaptive cruise control or something like that.


The reason why it wouldn't likely work on the nation's busiest highways is that leaving a safe distance is perceived by too many other drivers as an invitation to pass and cut in. I'm all for patience and safety, but it would seem that such an automated mechanism would ultimately result in the driver using it being pushed to the rear by cutter after cutter. Bear in mind it's a device predicated on a single lane, and doesn't really factor the intentions and behaviour of those in the adjacent lane into the equation.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

mhammer said:


> My wife suggested that maybe vehicles could have sensors that estimated the space between oneself and the vehicle in front, and adjusted speed to keep a safe distance. Interesting idea, though I'm not so sure it could be implemented.


My Infiniti FX50 does this in adaptive cruise mode. But you have to turn it on. Also when in adaptive cruise it shows an icon in the cluster if a car is in front of you. Even if you have cruise set at 120 kph , if the car in front of you is doing 80, you can not get to 85 unless you step on the gas (or change lanes) but if you get really close the IBA system kicks in and brakes accordingly to prevent a rear end collision. If you are doing 120kph on the left hand and doorknob Joe comes from the middle lane into the left lane doing 80, the IBA will kick in and prevent a collision. If you drive like an idiot there is a button I can push that would put full collision prevention mode on. If you tailgate you hear beeps if you ignore it, the brakes will be applied for you, if you try to rear end someone on purpose or accidentally get way too close, the gas pedal will force your foot away from the floor and application of the brakes occur, if you get too close to the line you get beeped at. It's like having a driving instructor with a brake pedal.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's the ones who persist in tailgating their way, car after car, forcing them out of the way, until there isn't anyone in front of them, that I don't forgive..


Although if you are planted in the left lane maybe look in the mirror once in awhile to see if there's a lineup behind you and move over.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

knight_yyz said:


> It's like having a driving instructor with a brake pedal.


Sounds like a good time .. lol


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that's happened to me a few times: 

I get the hell out of the way, and on several occasions have observed the rear end collision & accidents they caused to other unfortunate souls


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's the ones who persist in tailgating their way, car after car, forcing them out of the way, until there isn't anyone in front of them, that I don't forgive..


That's the type I was referring to.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Reminds me of this off-the-wall guy I was in the Air Force with back in the early 70s. He managed to scrounge airplane landing lights and he put them on the back ledge of his Chrysler New Yorker (or other such road monster), hooked up batteries to it and had a toggle switch drilled in the dashboard. Anytime someone followed too close or with high beams on, up went the switch. I never saw it “in action” but it got really, really bright apparently and got all “proctologists” to back way off.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

12 stringer said:


> Reminds me of this off-the-wall guy I was in the Air Force with back in the early 70s. He managed to scrounge airplane landing lights and he put them on the back ledge of his Chrysler New Yorker (or other such road monster), hooked up batteries to it and had a toggle switch drilled in the dashboard. Anytime someone followed too close or with high beams on, up went the switch. I never saw it “in action” but it got really, really bright apparently and got all “proctologists” to back way off.


One of the guys who worked for my Brother in law did that on his '71 'Cuda. This was about '73. He had one in the front as a driving/high beam flasher light and one in the back to get people to back off. He was coming back from somewhere one night and thought the car behind him was too close so he flicked the rear light on and off a few times and then left it on for a little bit. He flashed a ghost car and they were not amused. Between the fines and the impound fees it cost him a fair bit. Plus he had to remove the light in the back.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Cars should be able to detect the speed limit and then be restricted from exceeding that limit.
> 
> Driving should be a way to safely get from point a to b, not a competitive sport.
> 
> ...


LOL. I can imagine it wouldn't be any safer at all. A) about 50% B) About 50%, depending on the traffic and usually it's a bit more than 'marginally'.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My pet peeve, tail gaters. Ah yes, in a hurry to get to their own funeral. Jerks !!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Be interesting to see what happens if fully autonomous cars ever get loose and how they cope with non-autonomous vehicles. Probably result in chaos on highways like the 401.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Be interesting to see what happens if fully autonomous cars ever get loose and how they cope with non-autonomous vehicles. Probably result in chaos on highways like the 401.


I firmly believe the only way autonomous vehicles are going to work is if we go all the way and it’s 100% autonomous vehicles. Mix in human drivers and it’s going to be chaos.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For every tailgater, there’s a left lane bandit.

If multiple cars are passing you on the right, there’s a good chance you’re in the wrong lane.

As for intuitive or adaptive cruise control, personally I don’t enjoy those features.

They’re obviously incremental steps in the process of adopting autonomous car technology and in general terms, I embrace that effort.

I’m more and more convinced that people today really don’t enjoy driving and see it as a task.

For those people a car that relieves them of the responsibilities and stresses of driving is a good idea.

I actually enjoy driving however and I think it’s my personal responsibility to avoid rear ending that tractor trailer in front of me, not the responsibility of my car’s technology.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> I firmly believe the only way autonomous vehicles are going to work is if we go all the way and it’s 100% autonomous vehicles. Mix in human drivers and it’s going to be chaos.


I always prefer to be a part of the solution as opposed to a part of the problem, but in this case, I’d be happy to see everybody (except me and a few others) as passengers of autonomous vehicles).

I guess that makes me a part of the problem.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Just remember Mark some people are just more important then us and as such they feel they have the right and dignity to check your Colon and Prostate all at the same time. Just the other day I was driving home from the mall with a posted speed of 90 Km/hr and of course I was doing a smooth 115 however the guy behind me was doing a 150 at less the 10 feet off my bumper and was honking and flashing his high beams at me. And like you the right lane was occupied by fairy traffic so it took a bit to get over safely and as the nice chap drove by rolled his window down on the passenger side and shout what I believe were a few expletives towards me and showed me the royal bird. For which I thanked him and wished that I still had a old beater of a car ( not really ) so I could have slowed right down to the speed limit and let him try and pass on the right. Some days are just so thrilling to drive that I want to take out my happy face and well I'm sure you can guess.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

gtrguy said:


> I firmly believe the only way autonomous vehicles are going to work is if we go all the way and it’s 100% autonomous vehicles. Mix in human drivers and it’s going to be chaos.


Yeah, that’s how I see it. Then the problem is how do you do that because they can’t ban ordinary vehicles over night; not economically feasible.

I think there will be some catastrophic failures with autonomous vehicles.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Electraglide said:


> Personally I don't use cruise control and don't see the point but that's just me. I don't think they should allow cruise control of any kind on bikes.


i rarely use the cruise control on my car. all it does is make me run up behind someone moving slower than me. i try to use it going through speed trap towns, and i ALWAYS end up behind some asshole going 5mph under. every. single. fucking. time. i HATE that guy. as for the bike, i have a throttle lock but i rarely put it on the bike. i only use it for brief periods on long freeway trips to reduce cramping in my right hand. if i don't have to be on the freeway for half a day or more, i just use a throttle boss. 



Milkman said:


> For every tailgater, there’s a left lane bandit.
> 
> If multiple cars are passing you on the right, there’s a good chance you’re in the wrong lane.


this, 100%
.



Milkman said:


> I’m more and more convinced that people today really don’t enjoy driving and see it as a task.
> 
> For those people a car that relieves them of the responsibilities and stresses of driving is a good idea.
> 
> I actually enjoy driving however and I think it’s my personal responsibility to avoid rear ending that tractor trailer in front of me, not the responsibility of my car’s technology.


i enjoy driving less and less these days, mostly because the roads here are full of dumbasses and pace cars. i firmly believe that driving is an activity one should be fully engaged in, and allowing technology to take up some of the task is a bad idea. all or nothing, i say.




Ship of fools said:


> Just remember Mark some people are just more important then us and as such they feel they have the right and dignity to check your Colon and Prostate all at the same time. Just the other day I was driving home from the mall with a posted speed of 90 Km/hr and of course I was doing a smooth 115 however the guy behind me was doing a 150 at less the 10 feet off my bumper and was honking and flashing his high beams at me. And like you the right lane was occupied by fairy traffic so it took a bit to get over safely and as the nice chap drove by rolled his window down on the passenger side and shout what I believe were a few expletives towards me and showed me the royal bird. For which I thanked him and wished that I still had a old beater of a car ( not really ) so I could have slowed right down to the speed limit and let him try and pass on the right. Some days are just so thrilling to drive that I want to take out my happy face and well I'm sure you can guess.


on the road, people like you make me wish i had buttons on my steering wheel that would allow me to launch missiles. you are going to make sure everyone drives to your standard, and fuck anyone who doesn't like it. you have no idea what that other person is doing or why, and you don;t care because your self righteousness makes you better than they are. maybe they are rushing to the hospital, to get there before mom takes her last breath. or maybe to get a child there who has eaten poison or suffered an injury. maybe a doctor is rushing to an emergency surgery to save someone's life. or maybe they just drive like a maniac. either way, you don't know, you don't care, you've appointed yourself hiway safety officer, and it makes you feel good about yourself. people like you belong on the bus.

*************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

me, i have tried many times to drive like a human. i've tried really hard. i can do it for brief periods, but not for long. in good weather on a dry freeway, i'm doing 80-90 mph. i haven't had an accident involving another vehicle in well over 30 yrs. one speeding ticket in 15 yrs. i don't take chances. i'm fully engaged while behind the wheel. no food, no phone, no nonsense.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

everyone should drive as though their life depends on it ( in reality , it does! ... so pay attention )

if you're a slow driver , get in the SLOW ER lanes 
if fast , middle lanes ... leave the passing lane OPEN for passing ( novel concept for most drivers )

back in the day ( and I mean way back ) I wired the backup lights and brake lights to 2 push button switches .
tapped the brake switch to warn the tailgater ... if they persisted , on came the brake lights AND the backup lights ... they usually responded well to the light display.
but this was only used if driving in the regular lanes and someone was being stupid.

I don't mind someone being the rabbit in the fast lane ( easy enough to let them get a good lead , then pickup the pace a bit behind them )

as far as self driving cars ... just can't wait ... 
no more dawdlers /sunday drivers / shopping queens , ... 
signals will be used , stop signs will mean something, and roundabouts will finally make sense to dumb drivers.

now all we'll have to tackle is the self indulged pedestrians at intersections ... 
autonomous mobile people ( WALK/ DON'T WALK should take over their smart phone screens at all intersections )

auto cars will warn the smart phones of their intentions ( same as eye contact in the old days ) 
and the phones will flash warnings to the owners ... "CAUTION , car on your left is turning right ... it may run over you"


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> As for the bike, i have a throttle lock but i rarely put it on the bike. i only use it for brief periods on long freeway trips to reduce cramping in my right hand. If i don't have to be on the freeway for half a day or more, i just use a throttle boss.


Not having an old Indian my throttle lock/boss is my right hand. Doesn't matter where I am. I take them off when I can, I can live with my hand cramping.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mine had the palm rest flap on the throttle ... rest the hand without the need to grip it .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> middle lanes ... leave the passing lane OPEN for passing ( novel concept for most drivers )
> I don't mind someone being the rabbit in the fast lane
> now all we'll have to tackle is the self indulged pedestrians at intersections ...


Middle lane? Out here it's mostly two lane highway, one in each direction or four lane, two in each direction. In the mountains you might find a truck lane on occasion. 
Rabbits are fine, especially if you know where the speed traps are. Block them until just the right time and then let them go. 
'Self indulged pedestrians"? From the way some people are spouting about population explosions, running out of food and fossil fuels etc. they'll just become another chapter in the "Roadkill Cookbook". 
They should develop something that shuts off cell phones, including hands free, as soon as you start the car.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh chezzy you assume to think you know what you are talking about he wasn't rushing to get to the hospital when we arrived back in Richmond we saw the stupid prick in Wings Restaurant drinking a beer as for Dr's rushing to a hospital to save someones life give me a fucking break maybe you guys south might do that shit but here in Canada we have qualified Dr's in every emergency that can perform life saving surgery.
Me I was going that fast because there was no one else in that lane and it gives me a chance to blow out any carbon build up or fluids in my exhaust.
So please give me a fucking break like you never did anything or had some asshole behind you way to fucking close for your comfort I always keep a safe distance from the guy in front I know how much distance I need to come to a full emergency stop and also am always on the look out for the idiots that cut in front of you and then slow way the fuck down. I just love it when they do that in front of semi's and then wonder why they are blasting their horns.
Here in Canada we have in BC a stupid law that says certain countries do not have to take a road test if they have a valid drivers license from their home country where they obtain their license by buying them even though they may have never driven a car in their life time so just imagine one of those and then put them in a tunnel which we have and next thing you know they are jamming their brakes on because they freak out or they see something strange and freak out and cause some very serious accidents.
So next time you feel like pressing that button don't be stupid and maybe ask before you say something stupid.
Oldjoat I agree that pedestrians can give you more grey hairs with the stupid things they do I wonder why they do not understand that when the red guy on the walk sign is flashing that maybe its best to wait for the next light and walk across when the walk sign is lite.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

they don't see it on their smart phones , so it doesn't matter / exist to them. 
hence the reasoning to override the normal phone screens to reflect the WALK / DON'T WALK screens at intersections .

that special call or thing they were looking at is a lot less important than their life.

might be worth while making it mandatory that all regular cell phones shut down for 5 minutes after 30 minutes of continuous use. ( unless using 911 )
perhaps 10 mins after 1 hr of use.
give the user a break from staring at the screen and see the real world for a change.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Me I was going that fast because there was no one else in that lane and it gives me a chance to blow out any carbon build up or fluids in my exhaust.
> Here in Canada we have in BC a stupid law that says certain countries do not have to take a road test if they have a valid drivers license from their home country where they obtain their license by buying them even though they may have never driven a car in their life time so just imagine one of those and then put them in a tunnel which we have and next thing you know they are jamming their brakes on because they freak out or they see something strange and freak out and cause some very serious accidents.


So the Deas tunnel is still bad? I do believe that when you move from the states you can transfer your DL over no problems, just pay the fee. Not too sure if you have to give up your original DL. I didn't when I got my Vermont DL. 
Going fast to "clean the motor and exhaust", umm, yeah, sure Ship. Most of us have used that one a few times...."Honest officer, I just poured a can of carb cleaner in the tank and I'm running it thru.".


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

over here it's " the italian tune up "

but ya gotta choose the where and when carefully ... 

not too worried about the other NA drivers ,
but the ones from overseas should have to do the actual driving test before being issued one over here.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah that won't work for my new Compass no carbs and its the Asian community here that can exchange their license for a BC one.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Although if you are planted in the left lane maybe look in the mirror once in awhile to see if there's a lineup behind you and move over.


I do, and it's usually because there is a lineup in front of me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I firmly believe the only way autonomous vehicles are going to work is if we go all the way and it’s 100% autonomous vehicles. Mix in human drivers and it’s going to be chaos.


Not just human drivers, but pedestrians as well. I suspect the optimal context for fully autonomous vehicles is seniors driving below 50kmh in residential areas, functioning somewhat like an e-scooter for 4 with a roof and trunk. Clearly, much like the current state of e-cars and hybrids, we can expect a prolonged overlap period where autonomous and driver-operated vehicles will have to coexist. At low residential speeds, I suspect they can get along. At higher speeds, in denser areas where there is far more information to integrate, from both vehicles, people, and animals, I don't see happy things.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the name darwin comes to mind a lot these days ... 

in the old days , there were very few stupid people ... they got weeded out early in life .
you watched out for cars when crossing the street , kept your head UP and your wits about you... and you survived 

today is just the opposite , 
I'll do as I want and if I get hurt , I'll just sue someone or have a law made against me getting hurt from my stupidity.
it's someone else's fault I'm stupid .... 

let's revert to the law of the sea ... ( like it was 50-60 years ago and worked well )

the big vehicles (can't maneuver very well) have the right of way ... smaller more nimble units must give them the right of way 

so big rigs come first , smaller trucks , SUV's / cars / pickups , motorcycles , bikes , then pedestrians ( the most nimble of all) .

another thing the feds could do is mandate MAX and MIN speed signs for ALL highways ( 5 under the speed they want) 
then enforce both ... too fast = fine/demerits and too slow = the same amounts ...

last thing ... they should set the speed limits that are reasonable for the road you're on .... ( just add a -5 for the min speed on the signs )
120-130 for the 400 series / multi lane roads ... (eg: max 130 / min 125)
90-100 for straight secondary roads 
80 for twisty secondary rods 
60 for most roads in towns
40 for school zones / hospital


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> Yeah that won't work for my new Compass no carbs and its the Asian community here that can exchange their license for a BC one.


Injector/fuel system cleaner then. River Road used to be one good place to run at times. Going to Roberts Banks wasn't. The american community used to be able to exchange their DL and probably still can, same as moving from province to province.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> the name darwin comes to mind a lot these days ...
> 
> in the old days , there were very few stupid people ... they got weeded out early in life .
> you watched out for cars when crossing the street , kept your head UP and your wits about you... and you survived
> ...


The law of the sea? you mean like "Arghhhh Billy, come down to the forward hold and look at the silver spike." Or this Law of The Sea that's been around for centuries.
"For the same reasons the sea is common to all, because it is so limitless that it cannot become a possession of any one, and because it is adapted for the use of all, whether we consider it from the point of view of navigation or of fisheries." 
As far as the roads go, they used to work fine before they got all these fancy assed vehicles with power this and that and everything automatic. Oh and your speed limit ideas, shove em. 80 KMH on a twisty secondary road.....LOL. As far as right of way goes, motorcycles should be right up there with big rigs but no one would see them anyway same as they don't see them now.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

oldjoat said:


> mine had the palm rest flap on the throttle ... rest the hand without the need to grip it .


that's a throttle boss
this is the one i use, if i'm going to be on the freeway 2 hrs or more, i just slip it on.











Ship of fools said:


> Oh chezzy you assume to think you know what you are talking about he wasn't rushing to get to the hospital when we arrived back in Richmond we saw the stupid prick in Wings Restaurant drinking a beer as for Dr's rushing to a hospital to save someones life give me a fucking break maybe you guys south might do that shit but here in Canada we have qualified Dr's in every emergency that can perform life saving surgery.


so the poor guy was dying from starvation and dehydration, and and you wanted to deny him. that's just cruel and unusual punishment



Ship of fools said:


> Me I was going that fast because there was no one else in that lane and it gives me a chance to blow out any carbon build up or fluids in my exhaust. So please give me a fucking break like you never did anything or had some asshole behind you way to fucking close for your comfort I always keep a safe distance from the guy in front I know how much distance I need to come to a full emergency stop and also am always on the look out for the idiots that cut in front of you and then slow way the fuck down. I just love it when they do that in front of semi's and then wonder why they are blasting their horns.


i already stated, i drive like a man on fire. i don't deny it. if someone is tailgaiting me of all people, they're REALLY movin. and i get out of their way. my issue is when people feel they have the right to play pace car, which you admitted to. you have no right or authority to do that. sooner or later, you'll piss off some ******* or gangbanger, and things will get way out of hand really fast.



Ship of fools said:


> So next time you feel like pressing that button don't be stupid and maybe ask before you say something stupid.
> .


well, there's not much chance of that happening. especially when nothing i said was wrong. if you're in the left hand lane playing pace car, you're in the wrong. you need to get out of the way of traffic moving faster than you.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

What's all the hubbub, bub? Pretty simple to me.

If I'm on the open highway and going quick in the left lane and someone comes up behind me, I get out of the way and let them go. Good for them. If they scare out a cop or two, good for me (as we're both probably speeding, given the ridiculous open highway speed limits out here).

If I'm in a line of cars in the left lane (i.e. heavy traffic, because I wouldn't be in that lineup otherwise) and someone comes up behind me and wants to get in front of me, they better be driving something I want to follow, like a car I can see around*. In other words, if you drive a pickup or sport ute, or bigger, you're staying behind me. Sorry.


* You see, as well as not feeling a responsibility to police other people's driving, I also like to see more than 20 feet in front of me. I know many people disagree with both of these sentiments, and they are ones causing most of the problems out there, not me.


As for autonomous cars, I don't think they'll have much problem driving among humans that pay attention and drive with care, purpose, logic and predictability. It's the silly, illogical, unpredictable fucks that they can't deal with, as computers tend to like predictable situations in which to respond. Thankfully, most of those people are the ones who will opt for autonomy and the rest of us, silicon and carbon-based, will be thankful for that.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Although the autonomous cars will be doing 100 while the world around them is doing 130. Mixing slow traffic with fast traffic is where things get unpredictable and start to go wrong.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> that's a throttle boss


mine was built into the handle grips I bought as after market .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> 80 KMH on a twisty secondary road.....LOL. As far as right of way goes, motorcycles should be right up there with big rigs but no one would see them anyway same as they don't see them now.


that was for 4 wheel stuff ... we both know it ain't the same for bikes ...

I bet you still look out for the bigger guy , cause he ain't gonna be hurtin like you if a big rig and a bike decide to have a contest .
rig = bump, crunch , slight bounce and things go back to normal
bike = bump , crash , crunch , fold, bend , mutilate , splat and fresh road kill ... and dawrin's law takes over again.

course the faster you move , the less of a target for him to hit .


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Although the autonomous cars will be doing 100 while the world around them is doing 130. Mixing slow traffic with fast traffic is where things get unpredictable and start to go wrong.


 but , we'd be taking the human error out of the equation .. therefore we should be able to increase the vehicle speeds to 140-150 ... computers being so good and all that neat computer stuff like that ... right ?

once it becomes almost perfected , microcr*p will get involved and we'll have systems rebooting due to system crashes ... 
at stop signs , lights , roundabouts , on the highways , in merge lanes , bridges, tunnels , train track crossings ... shut downs due to software updates (anywhere / anytime)

OH , you wanted to be able to brake AND steer at the same time ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> that was for 4 wheel stuff ... we both know it ain't the same for bikes ...
> 
> I bet you still look out for the bigger guy , cause he ain't gonna be hurtin like you if a big rig and a bike decide to have a contest .
> rig = bump, crunch , slight bounce and things go back to normal
> ...


You'd be surprised how much hurting a set of forks can do to a big rig when they get caught on the drive shaft or in the drivers. I know that most of the drivers of rigs will be looking out and seeing me on my bike.....not like guys in their 4x4 pickups with bitchballs that never take them off pavement. I also know what's going on on the road ahead by what lights are flashing on the truck and what arm signals the driver is giving out the window. I've had semi drivers give me a hi sign and then sorta slide to the right so I can white line thru traffic. Plus with the big rig you can lay the bike down and go under the rig. I do look out for the big rigs on the road.....saves gas among other things. Pull up behind one and let him know you're there and then drop back just enough that you can see the drivers smile in the mirror. As far as 4 wheel stuff on [email protected] kmh I was just shifting from 2nd to 3rd in my '62 MGA......3rd to 4th in my Bug.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> mine was built into the handle grips I bought as after market .


The 'glide had something like that when I bought it.....it and the throttle lock came off as soon as I got it home.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> but , we'd be taking the human error out of the equation .. therefore we should be able to increase the vehicle speeds to 140-150 ... computers being so good and all that neat computer stuff like that ... right ?
> 
> once it becomes almost perfected , microcr*p will get involved and we'll have systems rebooting due to system crashes ...
> at stop signs , lights , roundabouts , on the highways , in merge lanes , bridges, tunnels , train track crossings ... shut downs due to software updates (anywhere / anytime)
> ...


This won't happen for probably the next 20 to 30 years so I don't have to worry about it. If I'm still driving then I'll be the old guy in the '52 GMC pick up hat on and glasses on the dash. Chuck Berry playing on the 8 track. By then we should have the truck running.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> As far as 4 wheel stuff on [email protected] kmh I was just shifting from 2nd to 3rd in my '62 MGA......3rd to 4th in my Bug.


some vehicles handle better than others .... some drivers are better than others too.

but the average car and driver out there will be struggling to maintain 80 on twisty roads 

had a friend do the lay down ... made it almost to the end , then he looked up and saw the pumpkin ... thank god for helmets.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> if you're in the left hand lane playing pace car, you're in the wrong


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

here in ottawa , the cop would give the guy a thank you and a handshake for helping to keep the speed down on the roads .


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There's different sorts of "left-lane pace cars". If one is in the left lane and not driving much or any faster than all those on your right, then you're hogging a lane intended for those wishing to pass (just like the sign on the roadside says "Slower drivers use right lane"). However, if you're passing everyone on your right at a steady clip, and another driver decides that 35kmh over the posted limit simply* isn't* fast enough for them, can't find any viable space on their right to pass you, and decides to tailgate until you find an opportunity to move out of the way, are you behaving as a "pace car", or is their sense of safe driving speed miscalibrated?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> some vehicles handle better than others .... some drivers are better than others too.
> 
> but the average car and driver out there will be struggling to maintain 80 on twisty roads
> had a friend do the lay down ... made it almost to the end , then he looked up and saw the pumpkin ... thank god for helmets.


From what I've seen, out in BC where twisty roads are the norm, the average car and driver do quite well on the twisties at well above 80 kmh. Most of the ones you see who are holding up traffic are from the flatlands and back east. Either "Oh no, there's a drop off on one side and a mountain on the other" or, "Yes little Timmie we'll slowdown so you can see the 'add animal here'" or, they stop in the middle of the road so little Timmie can go and pet the bear. I have friends who drive semi's both local and long haul who say the worst drivers are from Ont. and Quebec. A lot of passing you when it's not safe to do so and then cutting you off when they have to dodge back into traffic. Things like that. For the most part I'd say about 85% of the drivers out there are good. 
I've had quite a few friends lay it down and I have myself more than once. They say for one friend that if he hadn't been wearing a helmet the chin piece wouldn't have shoved the helmet back and snapped his neck. I prefer no helmet or the smallest possible one going. For years mine in BC was a very early British racing helmet cut down until it was just a skull cap. The legal one I have now isn't much bigger. But, to each his own.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hard to say without being there 

but "passing" is usually a couple of cars before you slide back into the middle lane ( assuming 3 lanes at least , slow , std, and passing)
if both of you are using the passing lane as your own private lane to speed past everyone else , you're both at fault to some extent.
(no finger pointing , cause yes, I've done it myself at times )

if you're already in a middle lane , then he's a jerk .

"safe speed" is relative to each of us and varies from day to day and weather conditions . 
100 mph may seem safe for a semi on a straight road , but 40 is scary on a scooter for others.

perhaps if they reverted to the headlight flash ( as in most euro countries ) to let you know they want to get by ... rather than tailgating.
but that would require some actual thought.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Sounds like 12 year olds in the car with the dash cam. Looks like hiway 5 just south of Weed, heading to Redding in California.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> For the most part I'd say about 85% of the drivers out there are good


 tend to agree with you about the Que and ON drivers ...
that would be 85% are lousy drivers ...
they don't get too many drop offs , bridges , switchbacks , steep hills, heck even railroad crossings are few and far between .

they're too busy giving the car drivers the finger as they weave in and out of traffic , ignoring traffic laws on their bicycles in the cities.
so please forgive them when they head west to "take that needed vacation and see the wonders of nature " in their SUV ( they just don't know any better )
yes ! let little Timmy out to pet the bears , fresh air is good for him.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Do not ever defend a civilian vehicle doing 150. Especially on a 90 zone. If it was an emergency, they would be in the appropriate vehicle. Period.

2. If everyone did the posted speed and traffic law, we would actually get to our destination faster.

Why?

Next to no congestion. Fewer accidents. Severely decreased wait times as a direct result.

But people refuse to believe that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> 1. Do not ever defend a civilian vehicle doing 150. Especially on a 90 zone. If it was an emergency, they would be in the appropriate vehicle. Period.
> 
> 2. If everyone did the posted speed and traffic law, we would actually get to our destination faster.
> 
> ...


meh, I run every vehicle I own up to about 150, on a divided lonely highway, just to see how it handles. Also, passing on single lane, daddy taught me to put it to the floor until you’re past, it has served me well. That gets me in ticket range every time but, knock on wood, I’ve not been pulled over in 20 years, and doing so has saved my bacon a few times.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

keto said:


> meh, I run every vehicle I own up to about 150, on a divided lonely highway, just to see how it handles. Also, passing on single lane, daddy taught me to put it to the floor until you’re past, it has served me well. That gets me in ticket range every time but, knock on wood, I’ve not been pulled over in 20 years, and doing so has saved my bacon a few times.


It took a while to get my 3rd ex to do that on her bike.....when you're passing a vehicle book it until you're past. 


Budda said:


> 1. Do not ever defend a civilian vehicle doing 150. Especially on a 90 zone. If it was an emergency, they would be in the appropriate vehicle. Period.
> 
> 2. If everyone did the posted speed and traffic law, we would actually get to our destination faster.
> 
> ...


1: A civilian vehicle? There's plenty of times on the highway, especially at night, where I've done 150+ in a 90 zone. As far as an emergency goes.....if you're out of the city any vehicle is the appropriate vehicle. Period. A lot of times there isn't an 'emergency' vehicle close or handy. 2: I doubt it. Especially in rush hour in a lot of big cities. You have congestion no matter what speed you're going and a lot of accidents happen at slow speed. Outside the cities it makes even less sense.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I would easily drive the tolerated (over the official speed) limit. If there arrives a tail gaiter not understanding I will not go faster and just be patient until I find room to get to the right lane, I would just flash my brake lights so he undertands how much damage my hitch could cause. They usually understand the signal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A great many drivers forget that many other drivers are not as familiar with a given piece of road as they are. The local person may know just how busy or empty a road may be, and what's around that blind corner, or where 3 lanes transforms into 2 or obliges a right or left turn up ahead, but not the person just passing through. That's not only true of drivers, but of folks who post signage as well. I can recall plenty of times when a sign telling me about something I would now be obliged to do was not visible at the speed of traffic until one was locked into some turn or other commitment until it was too late. Those familiar with the intersection, for whom the signage is largely superfluous, will give you the evil eye if you show the slightest hint of indecision or confusion.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think people are confusing cruising above the posted limit with excessive speeding.

Passing speed is not cruising speed (most of the time). I also stomp on it to get around cars - this is one of the perks of the SUV over my old car.

EG, you can doubt it all you want but that doesn't make it less true. See: zipper merge.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

(we'd all get there faster if every one did the speed limit) ... wow , nice words but ring hollow 
(guns don't kill people, people kill people)
( we'll just ban all hand guns , that'll stop all the gun violence )

there's always the one "cautious driver" doing 15 less than the limit , and usually no way safe to pass .
there's always one fool checking their cell phone , not paying attention to the road .
there's always one person who left late and is rushing to catch up by speeding .


IF everyone did the actual limit , yes it would be a lot safer and we'd get there like we planned .
truth, it's far from it ... I normally allow an extra 20-30 mins in my time estimates due to slow drivers .
(@Electraglide , your so right about eastern drivers )
they know 2 things ... press the gas real slow till you are well under the posted speed limit then coast ... and full brakes if not sure about anything.

kinda wish I had a rocket launcher strapped to the hood.

150 KPH isn't very fast ( like 100 MPH ) in a straight line or on a 4 lane highway ... 240 KPH on a bike IS getting a bit scary ...
most of the old classic cars could do 110 MPH all day long without breathing hard ... 
and the highways WERE designed for those speeds back then , they just reduced them cause not all cars would do the 100 MPH 
( silly 4 and 6 cylinder grocery getters )

I'll give a bit of leniency to those not familiar with a road , but they SHOULD be in the slow lane then ( or one of the middle lanes )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I think people are confusing cruising above the posted limit with excessive speeding.
> 
> Passing speed is not cruising speed (most of the time). I also stomp on it to get around cars - this is one of the perks of the SUV over my old car.
> 
> EG, you can doubt it all you want but that doesn't make it less true. See: zipper merge.


Drive from Calgary to Edmonton at the posted speed. Drive from Edmonton to Calgary at 20 KPH over the posted speed. Which time is faster.
Do the speed limit on the trans can. thru Calgary or the Yellowhead thru Edmonton at rush hour and see what happens. The ring road around 'toon town is even worse. Zipper merges work great.....if there's time and space for them.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You missed the point.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> . ... 150 KPH isn't very fast ( like 100 MPH ) in a straight line or on a 4 lane highway ...


Yeah, it’s just a little over 90 mph which is a comfortable cruise if you have enough room - problem though is that cattle are more aware of their surroundings than the majority of people driving cars so you can’t expect them to cope with fast traffic coming up on them.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> You missed the point.


You never made a clear one......are you talking about driving in an urban area or on the highway? Downtown toronto or norhtern BC or Ab.?
@joat......240 KPH on a bike is shitting bricks scary on the highway.....Hell 110mph is especially on the Pass or the Canyon or the Sea to Ski.....not straight line or 4 lane highways.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are in an 80 zone doing 80 behind another car and you change lanes and speed up to 90 to pass a car you are still speeding.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> 240 KPH on a bike is shitting bricks scary on the highway


 ... agreed ... I'd never do that on a highway 

now at the track , 240 on the back straight is a must if you want to keep up with Team Hammer . ( still scary ! )


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> ... agreed ... I'd never do that on a highway
> 
> now at the track , 240 on the back straight is a must if you want to keep up with Team Hammer . ( still scary ! )


You're thinking too linear there.....'on the back straight'.....get out of that rut and get on the road. 240 KPH might be much but 125 MPH isn't. On the highway. The road from Kamloops to Salmon Arm is where we used to test vehicles after they had been upgraded a bit. About 70 miles. Photo radar makes it all that more interesting. Around here they run from around Longview to Hiway 3 by Frank.....about the same distance but less slow traffic. That's where the exotics race. BTW is Team Hammer still racing? I don't recall anything about them from Daytona and nothing from the world supersport and as far as I know they don't race motogp or flat track or side hack.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

A lot of the poor driving habits are imported from other countries. Then it's people see it people do it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> You never made a clear one......are you talking about driving in an urban area or on the highway? Downtown toronto or norhtern BC or Ab.?
> @joat......240 KPH on a bike is shitting bricks scary on the highway.....Hell 110mph is especially on the Pass or the Canyon or the Sea to Ski.....not straight line or 4 lane highways.


I think Budda was talking about highway cruising speeds vs excessive speeds. In your example of the QE between Edmonton and Calgary, I typically go up to 9Km over the limit to avoid the RCMP's giving me a ticket. But for the same road and the people doing excessive speeds in the passing lane, fine, to each their own as long as they don't put anyone else in danger.

But along the topic of this thread, it seriously pisses me off when someone decides to play "speed police" in the otherwise marked "Slower traffic keep right" area's. Much like what Cheezy was talking about I believe. Pass the car you want to pass and get back into the right lane. Simple simon. I can't speak for the Ontario drivers, but people in AB seriodsuly have no clue how to drive a highway for the most part. You usually get your ass eaten by someone because some dufus 5 cars ahead isn't getting into the right lane to let the speeders by. Guess what, some of us don't like to be driving the speed limit in the left lane in the blind spot of a friggin huge semi. Or maybe it's just me. I did get nailed just outside of Edmonton a long time ago for speeding past a semi by the RC's though. Kinda pissed me off on that one.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Team History - Team Hammer

yeah , agree with you about "on the real road " like I said above ... 
the RD 400 topped out just over 100 MPH with the proper gearing , 
while the FZ ... what can I say ... it was FUN . ( and I was younger and foolish  )

BTW that was 240 KMP not MPH ( still  at times ) 

and agree with "pass the car then get back into your lane" 
ontario drives are also clueless , quebec ones just don't care.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> ... 240 KPH on a bike IS getting a bit scary ...


Long haul from 5b to 8 ... lol

My car would tach out pretty early at around 140 mph so just relax, check the gauges and set up for 8.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

the 65 Impala ( massaged 327 / 4 barrel / std ) would do the 120 MPH plus ( though the speedo only went to 120 ) 
there was still 1/3 pedal left 

new stretch of highway , no speed signs , road markings yet
was feeling pretty good cruising back from mtrl to ottawa , making good time , till some one passed me and sucked the paint off my doors ... 
there were "lights" in the rear view ( way back ) so I dropped to 65 like a good fellow 
cop flew past me too ( blur ) .... 5 miles ahead they had him on the side of the road .


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> the 65 Impala ( massaged 327 / 4 barrel / std ) would do the 120 MPH plus ( though the speedo only went to 120 )
> there was still 1/3 pedal left
> 
> new stretch of highway , no speed signs , road markings yet
> ...


My '76 Ironhead was as tricked out as you can get.....stroked and bored, tranny gears and final drive gears. I got nailed on the Canyon doing 125 mph. Excessive speed and a non-working speedometer. Fines and points. While the cop was writing me up a go fast went burning by. The cop finished writing , gave me the tickets and jumped in his car and was in chase. A short while later I went by him writing up the go fast car. I waved as I went by. A bit later the go fast went by me again, only to get another ticket. He got at least 5 tickets between Hope and Cache Creek that I saw. 
240 KMP? You're using an algorithm? And team hammer raced in the states until about 2013 or 2014 and then what? 
@Dorian2......On occasion some of us would ride from Red Deer to River Cree on 2 at a tad over the speed limit....30 kmh or so and get passed by traffic including the occasional semi. It's amazing how people going slow in the left lane move back to the right lane when a semi is on their ass. Where 2 and 2a meet just north of Lacombe can be a cluster at times. BTW if there's more than 2 bikes the odds of getting pulled over and ticketed are slim unless there are a few cop vehicles around and chasing you. Highway 2 gets interesting when there's a Calgary/Edmonton football or hockey game on. The fans travel in fast moving groups.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Fast moving semi's in the left lane are a good thing. I agree! I also contend that a higher speed limit is needed there. Except for in the usual places where the farmers fields make it dicey with bad weather. In around the Red Deer area mostly.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You're using an algorithm? And team hammer raced in the states until about 2013 or 2014 and then what?


 track radar gun ... team hammer changed their name after that ... M4 something and concentrated on Suzukis.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds like the new team hammer isn't playing fair or the ama is coming up with a new version of 1%er. BTW what does KMP relate to in the real world, out on the street or highway. 
Dropbox - MotoAmerica_ECSTARSanctionNJMP.docx - Simplify your life
@Dorian2.....it would be nice if both the Trans Can. and 2 were around 100 mph in most places. I seem to recall that was the speed between Vancouver and Hope in the early 70s.....but I could be wrong and that could just have been how fast we drove. Aside from the level rail crossing at Chilliwack at times there didn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

240 KPH = 150 in the real world of the USA.

lots of the highways could have safe limits of 75-90 MPH ( especially across the flat lands )

the states dropped the double nickle years ago ... a lot are 70 MPH plus.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> 240 KPH = 150 in the real world of the USA.
> 
> lots of the highways could have safe limits of 75-90 MPH ( especially across the flat lands )
> 
> the states dropped the double nickle years ago ... a lot are 70 MPH plus.


So it would be 150 MPH in the better world of Canada. When I was in the states in 2000/2001 it was still 55-65 in a lot of places, still is from the looks of it but running I40 in a convoy of semis wasn't at 70 MPH, especially at night. Usually higher then you'd see clearance lamps flick and everyone would slow down for a bit then speed up again.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> in the better world of Canada




just once I'd like to see the pumps register in gallons again ... with a 50-75 cent hike in one day / overnight .... then see the screaming and picketing .
and the politicians saying "no, we're not getting ripped off" 


Seven states — Idaho, Montana, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Utah and Wyoming — have *allowed* 80 mph *speed limits* on select *highways*. One, Texas, has 85 mph on a section of State *Highway* 130. ... In California, Moorlach doesn't think safety will be a showstopper when *it* comes to his *no*-*speed*-*limit* plan


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> just once I'd like to see the pumps register in gallons again ... with a 50-75 cent hike in one day / overnight .... then see the screaming and picketing .
> and the politicians saying "no, we're not getting ripped off"
> 
> 
> Seven states — Idaho, Montana, Nevada, South Dakota, Texas, Utah and Wyoming — have *allowed* 80 mph *speed limits* on select *highways*. One, Texas, has 85 mph on a section of State *Highway* 130. ... In California, Moorlach doesn't think safety will be a showstopper when *it* comes to his *no*-*speed*-*limit* plan


On selected highways...a lot are/were in the 55-65 range. Looks like, according to gas buddy, Ottawa is anywhere from 20 to 25 cents more than here/liter. Vancouver seems to be twice that. If gas prices jumped that much a gallon people probably wouldn't even notice and just keep buying gas. An average of 60 cents a gallon is what, 13 cents a liter.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah ... but at least they would sit up and take notice of the huge jump in price ... 13 cents doesn't sound like much ... 75 cents , that's another story.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> yeah ... but at least they would sit up and take notice of the huge jump in price ... 13 cents doesn't sound like much ... 75 cents , that's another story.


75 cents a liter....people would grumble for about an hr. but still buy gas. If you're used to buying gas by the gallon the grumbling would be a lot less. 75 cents a gallon is about 16.5 cents a liter which would jump gas here to about $1.07 a liter. Just over a buck if you had a costco card. Folks here wouldn't even bat an eyelash......they'd still say "cheapest gas in Canada.".


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

naw , that was a 75 cent increase for a gallon of gas over night ....

gas is 112 to 119 (depending on which end of town you're in )
diesel is 126 almost across ottawa.
a good chunk of it was in taxes to the red machine ( Fed and Prov ), then Mr T. added more for us last year.
I feel so loved ! their hands in both my pockets .


----------

